# pourquoi est-ce que ou pourquoi ?



## Gian__7

Ciao , 

Spero di scrivere nella sezione giusta.

Quale differenza esiste tra "pourquoi est-ce que" e  "pourquoi" ?

ad esempio in questo esercizio chiede di inserire la domanda corretta. Quale delle due è corretta e perchè ?

Pourquoi Simon va-t-il au parc ?  Il va au parc pour se promener
Pourquoi est-ce que Simon va-t-il au parc ?  Il va au parc pour se promener

Nel mio libro non è spiegato bene e sul web faccio fatica a capire.
Grazie !


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Gian_7

Io non parlo italiano bene ma spero che capissi con esempi.
Si dice che in francese, ci sono 3 modi di fare domande:
Un esempio con la frase positiva:
*Tu as lu ce livre.*

1) formale/scritto:
inversione soggetto/verbo
*As-tu lu ce livre ?*

2) più informale/orale
aggiungere "est-ce que" a la versione positiva
*Est-ce que tu as lu ce livre ?*

3) informale/orale
Semplicemente aggiungere un punto interrogativo e l'intonazione
*Tu as lu ce livre **?*

E' lo stesso con gli avverbi "pourquoi, où...".
E' più chiaro adesso? Puoi provare di capire cual'è la buona versione e perchè l'oltra è errato?


----------



## Gian__7

Ciao
Dalla tua risposta capisco che Est-ce que è informale/orale , ma non sembra essere la stessa cosa nell'esercizio
qui sotto :




Spero l'immagine sia utile
Grazie


----------



## DearPrudence

Il problema con questa frase
*Pourquoi est-ce que Simon va-t-il au parc ?*
è que ci sono due modi di fare una domanda in una sola frase, che non è possibile.
Deve essere
o
*Pourquoi est-ce que Simon va-t-il au parc ?*
o
*Pourquoi est-ce que Simon va-t-il au parc ?*

Adesso è più chiaro?

(P.S.: no, l'immagine non aiuta )


----------



## Gian__7

aahh! Ho capito ! Quando uso est-ce que non devo ripetere il pronome personale "il" (Egli)
Grazie !


----------

